# Sydney 2008 Motor Show



## jlsawell (Apr 4, 2008)

My mum works for Subaru importers and she and my dad went to the Sydney Motor Show.

They weren't impressed with what was on offer. Very few concept cars and mostly it was "this is what we are selling now".

Mum took some pics of the EVs with her mobile phone. They aren't great quality, but keep in mind this is a 62 year old who grew up on a farm. I think she's doing OK in the technoloy stakes... 

One of them is a 3-seater, and the driver sits in the middle/front like a helicopter pilot.


----------



## Weird Harold (Oct 4, 2008)

I think she did a fine job. The blue one, on the far right is my favorite.


----------



## ice (Sep 8, 2008)

Nice pics.  I like the last one too... Thumbsup to your mom!


----------



## jamzky (Jul 4, 2008)

jlsawell said:


> My mum works for cheap subaru parts importers and she and my dad went to the Sydney Motor Show.
> 
> They weren't impressed with what was on offer. Very few concept cars and mostly it was "this is what we are selling now".


I think WRC and Evo X looks better. I love sporty vehicles, and its sportswagon is just admirable. Maybe your mum prefer the bland type on the outside but awesome on the inside .


----------

